# Admins - Ppl who helps ppl or uses her powers like GOD with her own will?



## drages (Oct 30, 2010)

I am Drages from FA.. a poser animator, i think some of u know me...

Today, after 3 years of galery as an uploader, maker of maybe %20 of animations of FA, an admin came and deleted half of my works without a warning.. after 3 years.. 

lovely FA admins, workers, owners, i wanna ask u something.. me and most of us know u dont like 3D rendering.. the reasons are not important. U put some rulz which u can understand everything from it.. okey.. BUT if u put a rule, use it!.. not after 3 years.. u cant just erase arts which made in months.. which one of u worked on a drawing more then 1 day? maybe 2?.. Poser and Daz3D made for ppl who want to mak renders and animations with "premade" models u paid. The creative content is the making the full render or animation itself.. U dont have the rights to stop sharing my art with my 150k+ viewer and 4k + watcher.. u dont need to respect me as i dont use a pen, but u cant ignore that ppl.. that ppl makes donations to u.. yes its ur place, ur rulz.. but u wanna help ppl, u want to create a cominity or u wanna play GOD?.. I spoke with Dragoneer 3 years ago about same things..he didnt stop or erase my 3d work at that day even i know he hate 3d.. Didint u notice i do 3D art until today? Did u miss me, someone who got nearly a flash animation at every browsing page?

     But today a girl named "witchiebunny" comes, erase my galery, she even want me to help her to erase other animations i made which she didnt erase yet, to help her (an artist deleting his own work of years, only a real artist can understand what a pain it is.. what a shame.. what an agony..)... and she doesnt stop, she erased 3 of my journals for her lovely word "harassment" becouse i gave her name... i ask u again.. why do u try to hide, if u think u done right?? what are u afraid of? And becouse of her problems she want to play god.. she want to show some power and she banned me becouse "harassment to a ADMIN"... as i always say.. be a human first.. think as human, not god..

    They are many artists here.. tons of, every kind.. just imagine that one of ur fun asks u at msn "why did u erased ur animations???" u just froze and go to ur webpage and u see half of them gone.. after 3 years becouse of a rule which older then that... without any warning, without any speaking about... ur work, ur sharing is all gone.. what do u feel? what do u expect to hear from that guy? Pissed? Angry? Lolled? and its not HARRASSMENT to a artist????

   If its FA u want to be in.. u want to create.. u want to have.. i am leaving here at this very moment.. if i got someppl at my back, now i need them.. i dont try to be right.. i dont try to make u something.. beocouse admins will try to save her becouse she is a girl anyway.. if its the fact, i leave here as soon as posible... i hope u react as a mature ppl for all the admins owners artists watchers.. all of u.. just think about it..

i am just very sad.. very very.. sad...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

U n33d 2 l3rn 2 sp3ll. 
Also FA admins are notorious for their inconsistency and making decisions on a whim. On the other hand, you might just be another person whining about an AUP violation you were found to guilty of.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 30, 2010)

If you have a problem with the rules, then you have a problem with the rules. Disagree with the rules all you like, but it's not your website.

However, admins correctly enforcing the rules is not inappropriate behaviour from the admins. It is actually what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> U n33d 2 l3rn 2 sp3ll.
> Also FA admins are notorious for their inconsistency and making decisions on a whim. On the other hand, you might just be another person whining about a bannable offense you were found to guilty of.


 
In this case it does seem that his submissions were against the rules.


----------



## drages (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> U n33d 2 l3rn 2 sp3ll.
> Also FA admins are notorious for their inconsistency and making decisions on a whim. On the other hand, you might just be another person whining about a bannable offense you were found to guilty of.


 
i am an animator, an artist.. i dont need to know proper english.. i just try to explain myself but as i see, ur at their sides.. and they love to have ppl on thier sides to make such things u know better then me..


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2010)

drages said:


> i am an animator, an artist.. i dont need to know proper english..


 
ahahaha

go away


----------



## Smelge (Oct 30, 2010)

drages said:


> i am an animator, an artist.. i dont need to know proper english.. i just try to explain myself but as i see, ur at their sides.. and they love to have ppl on thier sides to make such things u know better then me..


 
Actually, I have seen your animations.

Please stop. OH GOD STOP PLEASE NOOOOO


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, I have seen your animations.
> 
> Please stop. OH GOD STOP PLEASE NOOOOO


I've got to see them now too. Unless they're all gone.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've got to see them now too. Unless they're all gone.


 
If I recall, they are probably the most horrifyingly bad vore animations you will ever see.

Ooh, close.
http://unicorn.wereanimal.net/Ellgar/Artists/D-F/Drages/Flash_M_F/001_010/Flash_M_F.htm

They seem to have gone from his FA. Though I recall you can look his stuff up elsewhere. Basically, he "animates" basic poser stock models. Badly, too. So he's likely been hit by the whole 3d model rules.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, I have seen your animations.
> 
> Please stop. OH GOD STOP PLEASE NOOOOO


 
poser model porn with dog cocks I'm guessing?
or maybe vore
or perhaps those ones with the stupid-ass machines (or stupid ass-machines, same thing)

Also, OP:



drages said:


> lovely FA admins, workers, owners, i wanna ask u something.. me and most of us know u dont like 3D rendering..


 
They seem just fine with my renders. Ask yourself, what am I doing that's different than what you are doing?



> after 3 years becouse of a rule which older then that... without any warning, without any speaking about... ur work, ur sharing is all gone..



It's not "gone", it's just not on FA anymore.
unless you're dumb enough to not keep backups of your porn animations if they're so important to you


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> If I recall, they are probably the most horrifyingly bad vore animations you will ever see.


Okay I'll pass.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> They seem just fine with my renders. Ask yourself, what am I doing that's different than what you are doing?


 
Well, I seem to remember you using actual talent and creativity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well, I seem to remember you using actual talent and creativity.


Rather than appealing to people who brag about their "fetishes" the same way some people brag about mental illness? Sometimes the two overlap.


----------



## Browder (Oct 30, 2010)

Translated:



drages said:


> I am Drages from FA. I'm a Poser Animator, and  some of you may of know me.
> 
> Today, after uploading art to my gallery for about three years and making maybe 20% of all  animations on FA, an Admin came and deleted half of my work without any warning. After three years.
> 
> ...


 
Y'all welcome.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ooh, close.
> http://unicorn.wereanimal.net/Ellgar/Artists/D-F/Drages/Flash_M_F/001_010/Flash_M_F.htm
> 
> .


 
God _DAMN_ it, Smelge!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> God _DAMN_ it, Smelge!


 
I did warn you, dammit.


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2010)

Unless you're from a non-English speaking country, you don't really have much of an excuse to be spelling that poorly. The fact that there's a typo every few words automatically causes me to discount what you're saying. It's possible there's a point in there somewhere, but it's just difficult as hell to find with so many errors jumping out at you.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure is butthurt in here.


----------



## Shiroka (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it normal his videos are taking so long to load it feels like I'm still stuck with a 56k modem? And it ended up sucking hard too.

Jesus dude, with this kind of material, you don't need to break any rule to get it removed! But if it makes you feel better to think we're just sucking on Dragoneer's massive cock, be my guest. Just don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 31, 2010)

All I saw was a 2 year old dragon sketch when I looked in your gallery, so I can't really make judgment on what your "animations" were like...

and to be honest, this post probably isn't helping your case,pal.


----------



## Slyck (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> i dont try to be right..


Don't feed me straight lines, darling.


----------



## drages (Oct 31, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> if it makes you feel better to think we're just sucking on Dragoneer's massive cock, be my guest. Just don't let the door hit you on the way out.


 
okey... this explains everything. I knew most of ppl gay here but didnt imagine how far u can go.. sry i should notice it before.. just continiue what u are doing already.. even at little websites/forums ppl try to be seem nice to admins so when u think its a big site like FA, ofcourse "nice" idea becomes something more..

sry for disturbing u again.. i was wrong.. totally wrong and as i said i leave..

just for ppl who wanna see my "horible" animations, u dont need go so so far..
http://www.youtube.com/user/drakhean ...


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it really that fucking hard to type like a human being?  God damn.  I wonder if a lot of your stuff was taken down because of age suspicions.  :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

so you are bitching here now, too...

you say in your profile that you are using PREMADE models. in your submissions you didnt cite ANY sources! this is against the AUP. this isnt your website so you will just have to accept this!
sure, 3D animations do take a lot of work. its one of the most underappreciated jobs ever! but in this case YOU are in the wrong, no matter how you put it.
but you are probably way too butthurt to listen to any of us :V

edit: by the way, i have NO IDEA what the thread title is supposed to mean


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Hun Obviously you didn't check up on my FA page. 

I have submisisons in there I've worked on for *months*, drawing, doing background work, details. I have submissions I've worked on for four straight days. I have renders I've worked on for weeks. And when I learned my renders might not be allowed anymore I stuck them in my scraps and went to Dragoneer to fight for them. I am, in fact, STILL fighting for them. 

But at the end of my day, I have to do my job. We have no problem with 3D renders, we have issues with people using pre-made models to make renders. I of all people know it's not an instant "Make Art" button and yet I still put a significant amount of effort in the postwork to distinguish and create my renders. 

To the rest of you, if you feel like we're being inconsistent because we're not addressing X and Y violation overthere, then REPORT THOSE VIOLATIONS and we will get to it. There's only so many of us and over 50,000 of you guys, we are not omnipotent and omnipresent, so we WILL miss some stuff. We rely on YOU guys to tell us where there's a violation.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Translated:
> 
> (SNIP)
> 
> Y'all welcome.


 
I salute you for doing this. Doesn't make the OP any less baww worthy.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 31, 2010)

I am tempted, oh so tempted, to close this, but I don't think there's any real need to do so.

HI SKIE, HI WITCHIE


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> okey... this explains everything. I knew most of ppl gay here but didnt imagine how far u can go.. sry i should notice it before..


 
what

we don't hate your animations becuase we're gay, we hate your animations because they're shit


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> what
> 
> we don't hate your animations becuase we're gay, we hate your animations because they're shit


 
And the implied sense of entitlement.

No, you broke rules. Fuck off complaining. The rules shouldn't be adjusted for you, shut up and go cry some more.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Translated:
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Y'all welcome.


 
We've clashed before, but man, I love you for this.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

You know what, fuck it.



drages said:


> I am Drages from FA.. a poser animator, i think some of u know me...


Strike 1, assumed fame in fandom. This is bad, because it implies that you are better than most people, as we should know who you are. Get stuffed. Stop feeding your ego, and act like we don't know who you are. Which is mostly true.



> Today, after 3 years of galery as an uploader, maker of maybe %20 of animations of FA, an admin came and deleted half of my works without a warning.. after 3 years..


20% of all animations on FA? Really? I doubt it. Again, you are trying your hardest to imply that you are a big name around the mainsite, and because you are complaining, that we should obviously be bending the rules to suit you. Tough. It does not work like that.



> lovely FA admins, workers, owners, i wanna ask u something.. me and most of us know u dont like 3D rendering.. the reasons are not important.


No. Read the fucking rules. They don't hate 3d rendering, no matter how well that helps your claims of persecution. Use of stock models is not allowed. That is it. I could go on to my external HDD and install my copy of Poser, download some free models and animate some bad porn. That does not make me an artist, that just means I can use other peoples talents to my own perverted means, with the minimum of effort on my part. But hey, it's porn I did, so HERE COME THE WATCHERS! WOO! NOW I AM FAMOUS!



> U put some rulz which u can understand everything from it.. okey.. BUT if u put a rule, use it!.. not after 3 years..


Admins don't spend their time endlessly trawling through everything just to find problems. They rely on the users to report stuff, or if they stumble on it by accident. They are not omnipotent. They can only do their job. Anyway, given the loading times on your animations, maybe it's taken them 3 years to actually get past the loading screen.



> u cant just erase arts which made in months.. which one of u worked on a drawing more then 1 day? maybe 2?..


Yes they can. And what the hell are you saying? Because we don't make 3d 'animations', we've never had to spend days on a piece of art? That only your monstrosities are proper art? Most people take time, skill and effort to do their art. But of course, because they deleted your stuff, they can't possibly be an artist, can they? Personally, I think the only option for a real artist would be the deletion of your stuff.



> Poser and Daz3D made for ppl who want to mak renders and animations with "premade" models u paid. The creative content is the making the full render or animation itself..


Actually, poser and Daz3d is designed to be used with other Daz software, so you can create models from scratch. Premade stuff is a bonus, and an additional source of income from people not skilled enough to make their own stuff. And just because you bought a $19.99 model pack, doesn't mean you should stop stating sources. Saying "here's an animation I made" and not stating the source of the models makes people believe you did the whole thing from scratch, when all you've done is bought some talent.



> U dont have the rights to stop sharing my art with my 150k+ viewer and 4k + watcher.. u dont need to respect me as i dont use a pen, but u cant ignore that ppl.. that ppl makes donations to u.. yes its ur place, ur rulz.. but u wanna help ppl, u want to create a cominity or u wanna play GOD?..


So? They do have the right. You broke the terms of use for the site. If anything, it's your fault for submitting the stuff in the first place. The staff didn't make those people watch AUP violations. You uploaded stuff to gain fame or whatever, disregarding the rules. The fault is all on you. And bringing up donations/money is a fucking dirty trick. What? You've implied fame, talent and now you're on to bribery?



> I spoke with Dragoneer 3 years ago about same things..he didnt stop or erase my 3d work at that day even i know he hate 3d.. Didint u notice i do 3D art until today? Did u miss me, someone who got nearly a flash animation at every browsing page?


Quick! Let's scream more persecution. Dragoneer knew, but did nothing? But he hates 3d! Shut up.

Dragoneer runs a large site. How many people do you think he talks to? How many of those do you think he goes "might as well check their gallery for violations!". No, to me it sounds like you were making a fuss about 3d animations, Dragoneer listened and did nothing. If he hated 3d like you claim, he'd have jumped at the chance to fuck you over. This is yet another bullshit accusation to make you sound better, and the staff sound bad.

And no, you do not have a flash animation on every browsing page. Only if you search for specific terms. You are not big, you are not that prolific. Stop making yourself sound better than you are.



> But today a girl named "witchiebunny" comes, erase my galery, she even want me to help her to erase other animations i made which she didnt erase yet, to help her (an artist deleting his own work of years, only a real artist can understand what a pain it is.. what a shame.. what an agony..)...


"Oh no! She can't be an artist if she makes me delete work!" Fuck off. She's doing her job. Chances are that if she asked you to assist, it was because it's better a user does it than admin, to stop the "OMG ADMIN DELEETED EVRYTHING" shite. And _again_ you assume that because people aren't agreeing with you, that they can't be real artists.



> and she doesnt stop, she erased 3 of my journals for her lovely word "harassment" becouse i gave her name... i ask u again.. why do u try to hide, if u think u done right?? what are u afraid of?


Because of your retard fans.

You go "OMG THIS PERSON DELETED MY STUFF" and the idiot masses will go and spam the shit out of that person. On that note, Witchiebunnie going on to your journal and saying "I did the deletion" is fine, because she is identifying herself, and explaining. Which is what will have been lacking from your previous journals. It would have been your side, biased to make the admin look bad while you smell of roses. By your original journals, you were attempting to incite trolling. If I'd been in her place, I'd have stuck you on a temp-ban for that shit.



> And becouse of her problems she want to play god.. she want to show some power and she banned me becouse "harassment to a ADMIN"... as i always say.. be a human first.. think as human, not god..



She can't possibly be deleting your stuff because you fucked up! It must be her own problems! HATER!

Stop with the pathetic self-absorbed whining and recriminations.



> They are many artists here.. tons of, every kind.. just imagine that one of ur fun asks u at msn "why did u erased ur animations???" u just froze and go to ur webpage and u see half of them gone..


If someone who watches me said "why did u erased ur animations???", I would block the fuck out of them for being too thick to use English. And again, if they are disappointed, it's because you uploaded stuff that violated the rules...



> after 3 years becouse of a rule which older then that... without any warning, without any speaking about...


Oh gosh. So right here, you admit that you read the rules, because you know how old they are, that the rule was there before you uploaded, so in full knowledge that you were breaking the rules, you uploaded anyway.

And this is somehow someone elses fault?



> ur work, ur sharing is all gone.. what do u feel? what do u expect to hear from that guy? Pissed? Angry? Lolled? and its not HARRASSMENT to a artist????



No. it is enforcing the rules. The rules you willingly and knowingly broke. The only harrassment is your journals trying to get an admin flamed.



> If its FA u want to be in.. u want to create.. u want to have.. i am leaving here at this very moment..


And here comes the "butthurt for being caught doing naughty things" paragraph...



> if i got someppl at my back, now i need them..


The only pewople at your back are the fans who are pissed at losing a source of porn. Exactly the kind of people I wouldn't want behind me in any circumstances.


> i dont try to be right..


No, you just make sob stories to try and justify why everything else is wrong.


> i dont try to make u something..


Oh really?


> beocouse admins will try to save her becouse she is a girl anyway..


Whoops. I see the problem here. She can't be doing her job right because she has a vagina? Wrong. This is just deflection. Reasons why you are right and the admin and rules are wrong. You know, exactly what you said you weren't doing in that last quote. Make your fucking mind up.



> if its the fact, i leave here as soon as posible... i hope u react as a mature ppl for all the admins owners artists watchers.. all of u.. just think about it..


And now implying that enforcing the rules is not a mature response, while breaking the rules and ignoring them is apparently entirely mature, as is crying and making drama about it.



> i am just very sad.. very very.. sad...



Yes, you are a very sad little man.


----------



## rednec0 (Oct 31, 2010)

What would have made that better would have been hearing that all in Jim Norton's voice


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> [THE TRUTH]


 
i hit the this button so hard on that...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 31, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i hit the this button so hard on that...


 
I hit it with the angry fist of God.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG Smelge, I think I love you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I hit it with the angry fist of God.


 
yeah, same here XP



Witchiebunny said:


> OMG Smelge, I think I love you.


 
id love to reply to your comment on his journal but he blocked me


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> [The truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, yo!]


 
Ah, so that's why the "This" button is breaking.  We're hitting it way too hard.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> OMG Smelge, I think I love you.


 
I'll put on my Pope Hat and perform the ceremony.


----------



## yoshi000 (Oct 31, 2010)

ZOMG, Smelge. I love you so much right now, I think you should be a mod or something.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I'll put on my Pope Hat and perform the ceremony.


 
is it pink and fabolous? :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 31, 2010)

Just to summarize the ban reason:
-Witchie deletes some submissions.
-Drages makes a journal calling out Witchy,
-He gets a short suspension for this;
-Drages makes a new account to evade the suspension.
-Above action results in a perm ban.
(Ban evasion = permament ban. Even on temp. suspensions.)


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> To the rest of you, if you feel like we're being inconsistent because we're not addressing X and Y violation overthere, then REPORT THOSE VIOLATIONS and we will get to it. There's only so many of us and over 50,000 of you guys, we are not omnipotent and omnipresent, so we WILL miss some stuff. We rely on YOU guys to tell us where there's a violation.


 
Eh, lately whenever I submit a ticket for a violation, it gets totally and utterly ignored, sometimes for months. I have a ticket that was posted a good while ago and hasn't gotten a response even though it's a pretty open and shut case. I had another ticket that was open for a while and then was only looked at and closed after the person had removed the submission themselves after goodness knows how long. People are probably reporting less because of the lack of reply (I admit I'm about at that point), and I know that'll be met with 'We're understaffed and have lives!', but that doesn't matter. You can't really tell people to submit tickets and leave it at that when tickets don't really 'work' half of the time.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> just for ppl who wanna see my "horible" animations, u dont need go so so far..
> http://www.youtube.com/user/drakhean ...


 
I just want to make sure that you know that I am laughing and laughing

the digital equivalent of trying to stuff a barbie doll into the mouth of a t-rex figurine while breathing heavily and drooling
good riddance


----------



## drages (Oct 31, 2010)

as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..

but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*

I thought that forum and the sites members are mostly same but here at forum only staff and his/her suckers..

i hope u enjoy that and hope Bitchiebunny can handle you all... 

this is what harassment mean by the way...
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/5414-Witchiebunny


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..
> 
> but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*
> 
> ...


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4335405/


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..
> 
> but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*
> 
> ...


 
Ah yes. We are all mod-bitches because we don't agree with you, or if we dislike your stuff.

You did bad, you fucked up, twice. Suck it up. Go back and read my last post. Learn from it. Talking of learning, use proper English, not this text speak shite. Or are you too dumb to use real words?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..
> 
> but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*
> 
> ...


 
are you really that dense?^^
you used premade models which isnt allowed, the admins cought you. end of story.
you are just making an ass out of yourself by moaning and whining about it here! DX its just sad that your trusty fans seem to think in the same way >_>


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Fair enough, and I *do* tend to accept reports via notes as well. just saying.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> Fair enough, and I *do* tend to accept reports via notes as well. just saying.


 
oh witchie let me such you :3 it wasnt my turn yet today 3:


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

smelgemode activate



drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..



The logic is good but the assumptions are not. We just hate you because you can't type, you have entitlement issues, and you whine a lot.



> but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*



I don't even get it



> I thought that forum and the sites members are mostly same but here at forum only staff and his/her suckers..



?
your thoughts are becoming as convoluted as your typing



> Bitchiebunny



Whoa, witchie! Have you ever heard _that_ zinger before? Give this dude a medal!



> this is what harassment mean by the way...


 
No, not really. We're not coming to you, you just keep coming back to us for more abuse.

And you're _still typing like this is a IM conversation of an autistic 12-year-old_


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..
> 
> but as i see u try to suck the web staff so much.. i hope *Witchiebunny gives u all what u earned here..*
> 
> ...


 
Ah, Bitchiebunny....never heard that one before. Oh, wait. I use that as a nickname in TF2. 

By the by? Disagreements are not harassment. <3



CaptainCool said:


> oh witchie let me such you :3 it wasnt my turn yet today 3:


 
Better hurry, the character's on her way from being a herm again. Suck the wang while it's there folks.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> By the by? Disagreements are not harassment. <3


 
it is if you think you are better than everyone else c:


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> smelgemode activate


 
6/10 - Must try harder


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> 6/10 - Must try harder


 
it is too early for that, go away :c


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> it is too early for that


This is a wholly self-absorbed phrase and sentiment. Why should I be bound to the strictures of your timezone? I live in a much better timezone with real timekeeping, while you delude yourself that you are using the correct time. The very idea is incredible, and shows an immature mind.



> go away :c


 
Again, with the entitlement. Why should I be the one who has to go away. You are clearly in the wrong here, and everyone knows it.

lol jk


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

you know whats the most amusing part about this for me? the furious fans of those who got banned in this who ordeal^^
"oh noes! our favorite p0rn artist got banned! lets lynch the admins! D=<"
I LOVE IT! im having _such_ a great time with all this^^

seriously, check out the latest journal that drages posted and laugh at all the whining little kids! =D


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drages/

*must*

*not*

*troll*


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drages/
> 
> *must*
> 
> ...


 
i cant anymore... he blocked me because he got butthurt ._.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 31, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you know whats the most amusing part about this for me? the furious fans of those who got banned in this who ordeal^^
> "oh noes! our favorite p0rn artist got banned! lets lynch the admins! D=<"
> I LOVE IT! im having _such_ a great time with all this^^
> 
> seriously, check out the latest journal that drages posted and laugh at all the whining little kids! =D



I got the biggest laugh out of *Age: 29*

Maybe it's Ty's little brother.

I shouldn't laugh though. Maybe he has a condition.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I got the biggest laugh out of *Age: 29*


 
holy fuck, i havent even seen that yet... i facedesked


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

I ask for an admin to please wipe their shoutbox at least, and maybe do like for other cases I have seen; make it a suspend-able offense to attack the user after they have been banned.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I ask for an admin to please wipe their shoutbox at least, and maybe do like for other cases I have seen; make it a suspend-able offense to attack the user after they have been banned.


 
This is what I mean. The shoutbox there is begging for trolling.

I shall resist by going for a sunday dinner.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I ask for an admin to please wipe their shoutbox at least, and maybe do like for other cases I have seen; make it a suspend-able offense to attack the user after they have been banned.


 
it actually is a suspend-able offence to attack someone in the shoutbox after they have been banned or suspended. but in some cases (like when a pedo has been banned) the temptation is just too big^^
in this case i wouldnt leave a mean comment. id just leave a snarky one :3


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I ask for an admin to please wipe their shoutbox at least, and maybe do like for other cases I have seen; make it a suspend-able offense to attack the user after they have been banned.


 
Uh, that's already a suspendable offense. For accounts at high risk of harassment, I state so outright in the profile.

In this case, it really is better to let them get it out than to clear the shoutbox, because clearing the shoutbox makes it look like I'm squelching all dissent.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> Uh, that's already a suspendable offense. For accounts at high risk of harassment, I state so outright in the profile.
> 
> In this case, it really is better to let them get it out than to clear the shoutbox, because clearing the shoutbox makes it look like I'm squelching all dissent.


 
id just ban everyone who shouted that they hate FA or the admins. if they hate it they might as well leave...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> This is what I mean. The shoutbox there is begging for trolling.
> 
> I shall resist by going for a sunday dinner.


 BRB gonna suggest when someone gets suspended or Banned, you cant comment on their FA at all


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

That goes back into "Squelching all dissent". I can't do that, and I don't really want to.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> This is a wholly self-absorbed phrase and sentiment. Why should I be bound to the strictures of your timezone? I live in a much better timezone with real timekeeping, while you delude yourself that you are using the correct time. The very idea is incredible, and shows an immature mind.



Oh yes, why don't we just throw away everyone that doesn't conform to _your_ idea of a correct timezone and only keep the glorious GMT master race held in esteem. Unless you're so deluded as to think the Earth formed billions of years ago with your timezone facing the sun first, in which case you're just as incredible and immature as you claim I am.

:3c


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> Uh, that's already a suspendable offense. For accounts at high risk of harassment, I state so outright in the profile.
> 
> In this case, it really is better to let them get it out than to clear the shoutbox, because clearing the shoutbox makes it look like I'm squelching all dissent.


 No its not as its the equivalent of leaving them out in the firing range, dont tell me you guys dont mind letting folks getting kicked while they are down (banned or suspended) but while they are still around will do something.

Note 90% of all shouts made after someone gets banned is from folks who only learn of the person from someone else whom had no grude or issues with the person, just wanting to jump in on a bandwagon.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> No its not as its the equivalent of leaving them out in the firing range, dont tell me you guys dont mind letting folks getting kicked while they are down (banned or suspended) but while they are still around will do something.


 
Considering I suspended someone for trolling Nyxiin's shoutbox after she was banned, that is, in fact, exactly what I'm telling you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> Considering I suspended someone for trolling Nyxiin's shoutbox after she was banned, that is, in fact, exactly what I'm telling you.


 but why is it wrong to wipe the shoutbox clean is what I'm now asking


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but why is it wrong to wipe the shoutbox clean is what I'm now asking


 
In this case, it would cause more drama than it would solve. Right now, I can punish those who troll the shoutbox. If I clear the shoutbox in an effort to save Drama, every supporter of Drages will see that, and say that it was cleared because of all the comments "calling FA out" and it'll cause even MORE drama. In this case, leaving it as it is is causing less trouble and problems than clearing it to avoid other kinds of problems.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> In this case, it would cause more drama than it would solve. Right now, I can punish those who troll the shoutbox. If I clear the shoutbox in an effort to save Drama, every supporter of Drages will see that, and say that it was cleared because of all the comments "calling FA out" and it'll cause even MORE drama. In this case, leaving it as it is is causing less trouble and problems than clearing it to avoid other kinds of problems.


 thus a better idea is to have that any new comments cant be made when a person gets suspended or banned as again
90% of the comments after a person get suspended or banned, is from folks who had no issues or any connection to the person, they just want a free kick at a body

This in turn bring up "why care about suspending folks who are kicking someone who is dead"


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll bring it up with Dragoneer, but as it stands right now I'd rather err on letting his fans vent their frustrations, than silencing EVERYONE for the sake of possibly preventing trolls from commenting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> I'll bring it up with Dragoneer, but as it stands right now I'd rather err on letting his fans vent their frustrations, than silencing EVERYONE for the sake of possibly preventing trolls from commenting.


 Fine, at least you explained your reason and I can accept that.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 31, 2010)

drages said:


> as i see.. ppl dont have any kind of respect if ur not from the staff... then i dont have a reason to respect u all..
> 
> ===8<---
> 
> this is what harassment mean by the way...


 
You need to read some of the admin-bashing threads if you think people here are overflowing with love and respect for the staff. For myself, I find your tortured spelling, lack of capitalization and complete inability to use basic punctuation makes it far too much work to read your complaint. It's possible you have a valid issue, but if you refuse to observe even the most basic rules of English structure and usage, many of us here are simply going to move on to the next thread.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 31, 2010)

OP, would you kindly please, _please_ take your worthless sense of entitlement and shove it up your ass. There is no fucking artistic merit in what you "created". You DID NOT model the characters. You DID NOT unwrap them. You DID NOT make the textures. You DID NOT rig them. For Christ's sake, you didn't even fucking give credit to whoever made the models! I have 3D animations in my favourites gallery that haven't been deleted. Why? Because the person who posted it made the work themselves. From modeling to animating. Simple as that. Unless you can pull up Blender, Maya, Max, ZBrush, Mudbox, etc and make something from scratch, your arguments hold no water.

EDIT: Also, if FA admins hate 3D art so much, then why hasn't any of my renders been deleted yet?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2010)

If OP has such a huge army of fans, how come none of them are here covering him?
(maybe they _are_ here >.>  <.<)


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If OP has such a huge army of fans, how come none of them are here covering him?


 
I dunno, but there's a lot of shouts on his page saying this:

"BAWWWWWWWW, FA ADMINS SUCK!!!!"

Honestly, if these fuckwads hate this place so much, why do they stay? Must be gluttons for punishment/abuse I guess.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> U n33d 2 l3rn 2 sp3ll.
> Also FA admins are notorious for their inconsistency and making decisions on a whim. On the other hand, you might just be another person whining about an AUP violation you were found to guilty of.


 Except what you perceive as inconsistency is often a gross misunderstanding of events, mostly, though not always, due to an end-user manipulating and/or corrupting a version of events in order to play victim, or, stroke their own ego by hopping on the nearest self-righteous, self-entitled anti-establishment bandwagon.
When you see both sides of the coin and accept that what you hear from third-party sources is about as reliable as a plumbers estimate, then you can make that judgement call.

By the by, there are 19 members of the administration team, and there are in excess of 50,000 users. It would be great, but we cannot be everywhere at once. This is what the trouble-tickets are for.



Kayla-La said:


> Eh, lately whenever I submit a ticket for a violation, it gets totally and utterly ignored, sometimes for months. I have a ticket that was posted a good while ago and hasn't gotten a response even though it's a pretty open and shut case. I had another ticket that was open for a while and then was only looked at and closed after the person had removed the submission themselves after goodness knows how long. People are probably reporting less because of the lack of reply (I admit I'm about at that point), and I know that'll be met with 'We're understaffed and have lives!', but that doesn't matter. You can't really tell people to submit tickets and leave it at that when tickets don't really 'work' half of the time.


 Thing is, your ticket more than likely, got lost in the flotsam and jetsam, it was no intentional act of ignorance on behalf of the administration team, we get 100s of tickets per day with occasional surges when some issue crops up that gets a lot of users attention. It's easy for old tickets to get lost when new ones come in.



Smelge said:


> Why should I be bound to the strictures of your timezone? *I live in a much better timezone with real timekeeping*


 That is rather presumptuous of you to say, by the same token, I could argue that I live in the best timezone of all, because all other timezones are clocked +/- mine, the world sets it's clocks, by GMT!


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2010)

i tried to upgrade my timezone to +14 but it broke ._.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Carenath said:


> That is rather presumptuous of you to say, by the same token, I could argue that I live in the best timezone of all, because all other timezones are clocked +/- mine, the world sets it's clocks, by GMT!


 
Joke -------------->










Your head -------->


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> We've clashed before, but man, I love you for this.


 
We have?

And Smelge's pretty much said it all, albeit impolitely. I don't have much else to add except to say that I honestly hope that Drages understands how unreasonable he's being.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 31, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Joke


 I see you forgot to note the exclamation mark at the end of my sentence, denoting.. an exclmation.. implying that said sentence shouldn't be taken literally. Oh dear.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I see you forgot to note the exclamation mark at the end of my sentence, denoting.. an exclmation.. implying that said sentence shouldn't be taken literally. Oh dear.


 
Most of us just use. ":V"
:V


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

That wasn't there before. You added that in! This is mod harrassment and I think all the mods shud be fired and killed 4 this omg u hat 3d too


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> We have?
> 
> And Smelge's pretty much said it all, albeit impolitely.


 
Guys gotta have hobbies.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

I forgot about something else that pissed me off about the OP. 



drages said:


> a girl named "witchiebunny",


 
Drages, Witchiebunny is a Mod. Although she's is probably younger than you, she is in effect your superior and supervisor. By referring to her as "A girl named Witchiebunny" you are slapping her with a vaguely sexist pejorative.  Show some respect. Thank you.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> I forgot about something else that pissed me off about the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Drages, Witchiebunny is a Mod. Although she's is probably younger than you, she is in effect your superior and supervisor. By referring to her as "A girl named Witchiebunny" you are slapping her with a vaguely sexist pejorative.  Show some respect. Thank you.


 
You shoulda seen what he said to me in notes. This is downright polite in comparison. But then again the OP has made his misogyny issues very clear.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't you ban him for repeatedly harassing you, Witchie?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> You shoulda seen what he said to me in notes. This is downright polite in comparison. But then again the OP has made his misogyny issues very clear.


 
What? You're a girl? This is unacceptable! Mod rule states that all mods and admin should be male. How else would they be able to make users suck their dic...

ohhhhhhh




Liar said:


> Can't you ban him for repeatedly harassing you, Witchie?


 He's banned on mainsite. On here, I suspect he's being allowed to stay because his indignant rage is hilarious.


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> Can't you ban him for repeatedly harassing you, Witchie?


 
That might fall under abuse of power.

I'm sure she could get another mod to ban him though.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

I suspended him for the sexist disrespect he paid to me in noted, for 48 hours. Then he evaded the suspension with a new account...

And you know what happens when you suspension/ban evade.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> That might fall under abuse of power.
> 
> I'm sure she could get another mod to ban him though.


 
Despite what people think, harassment is indeed against the rules. It's very flexible, but it's still a rule.



Witchiebunny said:


> I suspended him for the sexist disrespect he paid to me in noted, for 48 hours. Then he evaded the suspension with a new account...
> 
> And you know what happens when you suspension/ban evade.


 Righto. That's on the mainsite though, right? What about here?


----------



## Browder (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> Despite what people think, harassment is indeed against the rules. It's very flexible, but it's still a rule.


 
Yes, but a mod handing out infractions to someone she's conflicting makes the system less biased in my opinion. Not that he doesn't deserve it but still.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes, but a mod handing out infractions to someone she's conflicting makes the system less biased in my opinion. Not that he doesn't deserve it but still.


 I suppose the best thing would be to have another admin approve it if you're in that situation.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar: he's been warned by another mod on the forums about his behavior, and I'm content to leave it at that. 

Browder: I tend to agree,  but in that instance on the mainsite, I felt the slap on the wrist was little enough that it was worth doing myself. Apparently even that was too much.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, a temp ban of 48 hours isn't bad at all. I think you've done the best possible in this particular situation.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> Righto. That's on the mainsite though, right? What about here?


 
The alt gets banned permanently, and the main gets a nice ten-point award.  That's the minimum.  We can permaban the main, and we can do IP bans.  If we have to ban a range of IP addresses, then that goes against most Internet access terms of service agreements, so they could theoretically wind up banned from the entire Internet.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> You shoulda seen what he said to me in notes. This is downright polite in comparison.


 
You're right, we _should_ have seen what he said to you in notes! Copy and paste for justice


----------



## Witchiebunny (Oct 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> You're right, we _should_ have seen what he said to you in notes! Copy and paste for justice


 
Sorry, that I've been asked explicitly by the forum mods not to do. And so I won't. Suffice it to say, it was....difficult to comprehend. For many reasons.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 31, 2010)

Aden said:


> You're right, we _should_ have seen what he said to you in notes! Copy and paste for justice


 
Why? *drage* is the one who decided to make a public issue of it here - violating the temp ban in the process, actually. If *Witchiebunny* feels like sharing, that's just fine, but we (the members of FAF) don't have a particular _right_ to see them.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2010)

GingerM said:


> Why? *drage* is the one who decided to make a public issue of it here - violating the temp ban in the process, actually. If *Witchiebunny* feels like sharing, that's just fine, but we (the members of FAF) don't have a particular _right_ to see them.


 
_But it would be funny_


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

You all seem to be forgetting that the rule by which all his work is just getting removed like that *is* bullshit.
It's arbitrary. You think animating is no work and requires no artistic talent cause "you just move bones around" but making the texture yourself somehow suddenly means it's "your" work?
Bullshit. This is a bullshit rule and I can't stand seeing one 3d artist after the other getting their gallery nuked based on this.
It doesn't even matter if you don't *like* his animations. All you do by pointing that out ad nauseum is trolling.

The OP may be a whiny little bitch who will even "ban" you for trying to give them tips on how to improve their animations and then cry about how "everyone is against me", he may not be able to type like a human being, making him sound like a total moron (protip: if you insist on abbreviating "you" with "u" then people will insist on abbreviating "I am a person who makes a point" with "I is r3t4rd") but in the end of the day, he has a point: that rule *is* bullshit.

The kicker is though that Witchiebunny, the mod who deleted his work, even agrees with this.


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You all seem to be forgetting that the rule by which all his work is just getting removed like that *is* bullshit.
> It's arbitrary. You think animating is no work and requires no artistic talent cause "you just move bones around" but making the texture yourself somehow suddenly means it's "your" work?
> Bullshit. This is a bullshit rule and I can't stand seeing one 3d artist after the other getting their gallery nuked based on this.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the Internet. You disagree with the rules, make your own site how you want. That's what it comes down to. When you register, you agree to the rules as stated, bullshit or not. You can try to bend/break them at your own risk, but in the end, it's your fault for doing so, not theirs for enforcing rules you agreed to follow from the outset.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

medjai said:


> Welcome to the Internet. You disagree with the rules, make your own site how you want. That's what it comes down to. When you register, you agree to the rules as stated, bullshit or not. You can try to bend/break them at your own risk, but in the end, it's your fault for doing so, not theirs for enforcing rules you agreed to follow from the outset.


 
You seem to be missing the point where he said he has been here for 3 years?
How old are the new AUP?


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You seem to be missing the point where he said he has been here for 3 years?
> How old are the new AUP?


 
Doesn't matter. When the AUP is updated, and very clearly announced, continued use of the site constitutes agreement. That's how it works. If you don't like a change, petition to have it reversed, which I've seen happen successfully many times in various places, or leave. Don't complain when you get caught breaking the rules, reasonable or not. Because the rules have been made clear and you've chosen to ignore them.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You seem to be missing the point where he said he has been here for 3 years?
> How old are the new AUP?


 
When I signed up however many years ago it was, the rules said that the rules could be changed at any later date, and that it was my responsibility as a member to keep up with those changes.  When last I checked, they still said that.


----------



## Pine (Nov 1, 2010)

tl;dr

OP is butthurt


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

medjai said:


> If you don't like a change, petition to have it reversed


...but seriously, if this place is under the stigma that new bullshit rules can and *will* be enforced _even retroactively_, that your gallery which is perfectly fine today might just vanish tomorrow, who wants to jeopardize their works like that?

I know the rules state that the rules may change, they however do not state that they may change into knee-jerk "solutions" of "problems".
The original problem is probably that 3d animations and renderings are very bandwidth intensive and can easily be spammed, I can see why you'd want to somehow limit them.
However a "quality police" is a slippery slope. It translates to "your work, no matter the quality, is not safe anymore".
Have fun with that.

On top of that, tomorrows new bullshit rule might just be "babyfurs are now banned". Yes I'm totally calling that, especially after the "loli" thing.
After that, why not adding "displaying copyrighted characters is now banned". I can totally see that happening. Goodbye 60% of the content in FA.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> .
> 
> On top of that, tomorrows new bullshit rule might just be "babyfurs are now banned". Yes I'm totally calling that, especially after the "loli" thing.
> After that, why not adding "displaying copyrighted characters is now banned". I can totally see that happening. Goodbye 60% of the content in FA.


 
That's a bad thing?

Also, continue to keep in mind that this is a _privately owned_ website. Bitching about rules on some websites gets you banned straight off, so consider yourself lucky that 'Neer is lenient compared to what he _could_ be doing.


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> ...but seriously, if this place is under the stigma that new bullshit rules can and *will* be enforced _even retroactively_, that your gallery which is perfectly fine today might just vanish tomorrow, who wants to jeopardize their works like that?
> 
> I know the rules state that the rules may change, they however do not state that they may change into knee-jerk "solutions" of "problems".
> The original problem is probably that 3d animations and renderings are very bandwidth intensive and can easily be spammed, I can see why you'd want to somehow limit them.
> ...


 
And if Dragoneer decides to make those changes and potentially lose a large portion of his users, that is his call. His site, his rules, right? You want to use it, that's the risk. Though you're being more than a little alarmist to suggest such significant changes happening overnight.

To my understanding, it isn't the bandwidth that's the big issue in this specific case, but rather the fact that he was using generic poser models supplied with the program, under copyright. And because he did not have right to use them the way he did, and because no credit was given, it was the visual version of plagiarism, and removed as such. But I may be incorrect on that point.


----------



## Accountability (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey! OP!

Even I, the person here calling out the FA admins and mods on their failure to enforce the rules evenly and fairly, would have deleted your work. Why? because your submissions were against the ToS. And quite obviously you didn't even move them to scraps like the grandfathering guidelines say to.

And using the "I worked hard!" card isn't going to work. I could work hard and glue a bunch of used, rusty tin cans together, and someone might say that's art, but it certainly doesn't mean that I'm going to run off to the Guggenheim and demand they showcase it.

FurAffinity is obviously a gallery that does not wish to display your art. And if you can't find somewhere that wants to, then maybe you should take a look at your work and wonder _why_ no one wants to display it. Or you could start your own site.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

medjai said:


> To my understanding, it isn't the bandwidth that's the big issue in this specific case, but rather the fact that he was using generic poser models supplied with the program, under copyright. And because he did not have right to use them the way he did, and because no credit was given, it was the visual version of plagiarism, and removed as such. But I may be incorrect on that point.


 
You are. On both accounts. From what I have gathered, he bought the models.

Beats me though, *I* will make all my models myself. I should be safe. Or am I.
All it takes is 1 report, 1 admin who only sees "3d" and pushes button and that's it.
See my point?


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Beats me though, *I* will make all my models myself. I should be safe. Or am I.
> See my point?


 
Just put that you made the models yourself in the description.


----------



## medjai (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You are. On both accounts. From what I have gathered, he bought the models.
> 
> Beats me though, *I* will make all my models myself. I should be safe. Or am I.
> All it takes is 1 report, 1 admin who only sees "3d" and pushes button and that's it.
> See my point?


 
I don't see why everyone seems to think there's such and anti-3D sentiment here. I have never seen anything like that even implied for my part... Isn't it more likely that there are just a lot of users too lazy to make their own models and their stuff is getting deleted legitimately as opposed to a team-wide discrimination?


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2010)

medjai said:


> I don't see why everyone seems to think there's such and anti-3D sentiment here. I have never seen anything like that even implied for my part... Isn't it more likely that there are just a lot of users too lazy to make their own models and their stuff is getting deleted legitimately as opposed to a team-wide discrimination?


 
Yes, this also. It just so happens that 3D encompasses a few things that were very widely abused, such as Second Life screen captures and pre-made Poser models, so stricter moderation is necessary. Just like photography isn't a hated category even though you're not allowed to upload a photo of your plushie collection or a sex toy.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

medjai said:


> I don't see why everyone seems to think there's such and anti-3D sentiment here. I have never seen anything like that even implied for my part... Isn't it more likely that there are just a lot of users too lazy to make their own models and their stuff is getting deleted legitimately as opposed to a team-wide discrimination?


 
Don't hold it against me pal, the last active 3d artist I have been watching just got purged.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 1, 2010)

No, there is not an anti-3D sentiment among staff, same as there is not an anti-Card Game Cards sentiment among staff.

I bring up the latter because I had 20-30 Magic the Gathering submissions I had to remove (although I could have possibly scrapped them, maybe) because of changes to the AUP that made it so only the artist of teh art used could submit them. Well, for the big ones, like YuGiOh, Pokemon, MtG, the ones with generators. 

I asked, and if I designed my own template and layout and game, and made cards using that layout, I could submit them with other people's arts so long as I got permission from that artist and credited them.

Mmm. I wonder if there's a parallel. 

/sleepy otter is potentially incoherent.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Don't hold it against me pal, the last active 3d artist I have been watching just got purged.


 
And they used stock or bought Poser models, correct?


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> And they used stock or bought Poser models, correct?


 
Did I already mention that I think this rule is bullshit?


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Did I already mention that I think this rule is bullshit?


 
For me it depends. I recognize that animation is an art form in itself. I realize it's difficult to do it and make it look good. I've animated 3D figures in depth. But if all a user does to something is animate it, the focus of the submission should be on the animation itself. Which means I'm talking primitive bare-bones animation practice models, minimal textures, infinite plane background, and all that jazz. In my opinion it's not really all that fair to use someone else's work to spruce up your animation and put it on the site regardless of the copyright status of said others' work. 

If you want to animate, animate. If you want to present a small finished movie, do the rest of the work too. Or even collaborate with another user. And if your objective is easy popularity via furries fapping over your animated stock Poser figures, go elsewhere.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Did I already mention that I think this rule is bullshit?


 you can blame the fact they dont credit


and Second life


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Or even collaborate with another user.


 
You can't.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You can't.


 who said you cant >[


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> who said you cant >[


 
"Pre-packaged or downloadable models may ONLY be used if they contain significant modification to separate them from the stock model (e.g. must contain original textures). Re-colors and hue-shifts do not constitute "content"."


----------



## GingerM (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Crysix Fousen said:
> 
> 
> > 9_6 said:
> ...



So you can't work with one person who builds the model, another who textures it and you set up the animation? That's collaboration and provided each of the participants is making their own stuff, it would meet the rules.

It would, of course, be much more work than simply downloading something from Daz or Renderosity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> "Pre-packaged or downloadable models may ONLY be used if they contain significant modification to separate them from the stock model (e.g. must contain original textures). Re-colors and hue-shifts do not constitute "content"."


 *facepalms*


Aden said:


> Or even collaborate with another user.


 meaning work with another user, the prepackage and downloadable claus is towards "STOCK" models
key freaking word here
"STOCK"
meaning usually towards the bought models for the program or the ones that came with it.

meaning YES, you can work with another user whom would make custom or can heavy modify the said stock models to something else.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

You do not seem to realize that "pre-packaged" and "stock" can be interpreted multiple ways.
After all, if you collaborate with someone else who made the model, you do technically nothing but downloading a pre-packaged model. Don't you.
If I gave out a model, it would probably mean that everyone who uses it in an animation and posts it here directly violates the AUP.
If I used my model together with someone elses work... well, apparently that's a gray area right now.

Also would you kindly cite the part of the rules that gives collaborative works special protection?
Cause I must have missed it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You do not seem to realize that "pre-packaged" and "stock" can be interpreted multiple ways.
> After all, if you collaborate with someone else who made the model, you do technically nothing but downloading a pre-packaged model. Don't you.
> If I gave out a model, it would probably mean that everyone who uses it in an animation and posts it here directly violates the AUP.
> If I used my model together with someone elses work... well, apparently that's a gray area right now.
> ...


No cause FA pretty much knows what is normally prepackaged.
If that was the truth, H0rs3 would of long have his gallery wiped for his animations and such.
If you cite that you and another user collaborated on the works (actually working with each other) with the second user being the one who made the models for that specific animation then you shouldnt get in trouble.

it sits right next to the rule about Citing your sources, something some animators who used stock models don't do. Its the one reason the single Second Life picture I have in my gallery is still allowed in my gallery (even though its in scraps)


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> If that was the truth, H0rs3 would of long have his gallery wiped for his animations and such.


Just because he's been fine so far means nothing, as this thread here should be telling you.
I'm expecting him to be gone eventually and I will hate to say I called it.

Perhaps then will you realize what is going on here since, if it's an artist you don't like, you just brush it off, showing symptoms of fyigm.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You can't.


 
i think you can. as long as you cite all sources and as long no stock model has been used there shouldnt be any reason to remove the animation/render.
and h0rse should be good. he doesnt seem to use stock models


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> Just because he's been fine so far means nothing, as this thread here should be telling you.
> I'm expecting him to be gone eventually and I will hate to say I called it.
> 
> Perhaps then will you realize what is going on here since, if it's an artist you don't like, you just brush it off, showing symptoms of fyigm.


 Just to add a official statement to this absurd discussion:
STOCK =\= models obtained in collaboration work.
H0rs3 makes his own models, he textures them, himself, he won't be gone here for a long time.
If you collaborate with a modeller, and texture it yourself, mention the moddeler as so, in the submission info, and you're fine.
If you animate a model made and textured by someone on FA, give credit where it is due, and you're fine.
Drages didn't give any credit. That's why his submissions were removed.
Drages insulted Witchiebunny, that's whay he got a temp. suspension.
Drages then evaded that by creating another account.. THAT is why he got banned. He wasn't banned for uploading poser models, but for ban evasion.

Now, 9_6,

I seriously suggest you to stop making up your own definitions of whatever word is written in the rules. Heck, grab a fucking dictionary, it will prove you wrong.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

If he makes his own models then why was he brought up when I talked about collaborative works?
I'm sorry to just assume that whoever replies to me actually knows what they are talking about.
Nothing you said contradicts anything I mentioned btw but if insults are your only argument, whatever.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys, let it go. Drages' fans are angry, and I can respect that. I can also respect that they're not going to let facts get in the way of their being angry.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a fan.
3d animators that are halfway competent AND that are active are just pretty damn rare you know.

Also sorry for derailing this topic. It had such a good run until I ruined it :<


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> 3d animators that are halfway competent AND that are active are just pretty damn rare you know.


 
So why are you defending him then?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2010)

He's _totally_ not a fan. Just like that horse vagina guy was _totally_ not a zoophile.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Smelge said:


> So why are you defending him then?



Oh you.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> He's _totally_ not a fan. Just like that horse vagina guy was _totally_ not a zoophile.


 
I'm not even sure I wanna know who that is.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> 3d animators that are halfway competent


 
I wasn't aware Drages fell under that category. :V


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2010)

Look, there is no big conspiracy against 3d artists. The rules about 3d are designed to stop people flooding the place with shitty 3d Krystals and Second Life screenshots. And the ban is on stock 3d models, as in purchased or free downloads. It does not restrict people collaborating on stuff. It is to stop no talent neckbeards from filling the place with shit.

Yes, animation can be tricky, but if I recall from the stuff Drages did, it was mostly simple loops. Besides, he has not been banned for the 3d stuff. He got suspended, for 48 hours for being offensive to a mod. Something which he continued in this thread long before he actually got banned. Creating a new account to evade the ban is another major problem, and that is why he is banned. Not because he does 3d, but because he broke rules, offended staff and evaded bans.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I wasn't aware Drages fell under that category. :V



Well he was active.

And also getting better at this, actually. Go figure.
I'll never comprehend why almost 80% of 3d animators gotta have a vore fetish though... but that's another topic.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a 3Der myself, and I admit I can't create models worth shit. Whenever I do post something 95% of the time the texture IS original (namely the skins). I haven't received any complaints yet from the admins, when that bridge is crossed I'll happily oblige to do what needs to be done (whether or not it'll get scrapped or deleted). The only thing I see you doing, 9_6, is simply white-knighting a ban evader and making an argument out of nothing. At this point it would be safer to let a mod lock this thread as its become a festering pool of drama which is being fueled by white-knights like you.
/thread


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2010)

drages really wasnt half bad. not really half way decent either but you get what i mean 

the best are those guys who pose in gmod and complain when their shitty screenshots got taken down^^


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

rednec0 said:


> The only thing I see you doing, 9_6, is simply white-knighting a ban evader and making an argument out of nothing. At this point it would be safer to let a mod lock this thread as its become a festering pool of drama which is being fueled by white-knights like you.
> /thread


 
You neither really know what "white knighting" is nor do you know what I was actually talking about nor are you very good at backseat-moderating.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You neither really know what "white knighting" is nor do you know what I was actually talking about nor are you very good at backseat-moderating.


To use a stale expression, "It takes one to know one".


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> You neither really know what "white knighting" is nor do you know what I was actually talking about nor are you very good at backseat-moderating.


 
Uh, actually...

You haven't been on this forum since early 09, then suddenly you appear out of nowhere to defend an artist for 15 posts. That's a pretty good definition of whit knighting right there.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You haven't been on this forum since early 09, then suddenly you appear out of nowhere to defend an artist for 15 posts. That's a pretty good definition of whit knighting right there.



Why do you insist that I "defend" anyone?
Last thing I remember is that I was just saying that that I disagree with that certain rule which just so happens to be the cause of the gallery purge of the OP.
Just because I agree with someone on one point doesn't mean I "defend" them. It's not like that first post is defendable anyway.

Also who is that certain "she" that the thread title is referring to whom admins use the power of to become gods?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> It's not like that first post is defendable anyway.


It's not even _comprehensible_.


----------



## Browder (Nov 1, 2010)

*cough*


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 1, 2010)

rednec0 said:


> I'm a 3Der myself, and I admit I can't create models worth shit. Whenever I do post something 95% of the time the texture IS original (namely the skins). I haven't received any complaints yet from the admins, when that bridge is crossed I'll happily oblige to do what needs to be done (whether or not it'll get scrapped or deleted).



Mkay, just had a look at your gallery. It's ... erm ... interesting (sorry, not a musclefur, but that doesn't matter now ;-)). If you retextured the models shown, you should add a link to the original model so people can see how much work you invested into these mods. Also, a few of the pics are mere screencaps, which don't belong to the main gallery according to the new AUP (and some of them don't belong to scraps either).

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3279684/

 Images like that one are okay, as you pretty explicitely showcase the re-texturing. There are a few other similar pics in your gallery which are similar, but I can't lik'em here because you set the mature/adult filter on. But I guess you get the rough idea of how retexturing jobs COULD be shown on FA ( I repeat: COULD! It's not the only way we accept, it's just a good example).


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 1, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see why it should be such an issue; just post stuff you made yourself, it's not hard to understand. Recolor other people's work *without permission*? Ban'd. Trace stuff and claim it's your own? Ban'd. Use prefab models you didn't make yourself? Fucking. BAN'D!

If you're not happy about it, 9_6, just fuck off and/or make your own damn website and get sued by the original artists. At least then you'll learn something.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> If you're not happy about it, 9_6, just fuck off and/or make your own damn website and get sued by the original artists. At least then you'll learn something.



My full-of-shit-ness meter just broke.
Really, being called a "white knight" for not joining in to the "u mad bro?"- trolling and now being called an art tief/tracer or whatever for... yeah for what actually?
You have no fucking clue who I am, do you.

Jeez, I see I missed absolutely nothing while not visiting these forums, THAT is a thing I have just learned.

Good day folks.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> My full-of-shit-ness meter just broke.
> Really, being called a "white knight" for not joining in to the "u mad bro?"- trolling and now being called an art tief/tracer or whatever for... yeah for what actually?
> You have no fucking clue who I am, do you.
> 
> ...


 
Next time, don't defend the indefensible. 

Even the Accountability guy agreed with the admins, and he's got more beef with them than a steakhouse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 1, 2010)

My full-o-shit meter blew up on my face. I lost count at 9,000.


----------



## 9_6 (Nov 1, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Next time, don't defend the indefensible.


 
"Next time", good one.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 1, 2010)

9_6 said:


> "Next time", good one.


 
Indeed, next time.

Guys, I'm going to lock this thread. It was interesting to see the general forumite reaction to what happened, but at this point I don't see it doing anything but a downward death spiral into a farmhouse, like a downed WWI fighter pilot.

If anyone has any complaints about this, go ahead and PM me.

Locking.


----------

